# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > منتدى كـأس العالم  2010 >  صور ملاعب قطر لاستضافة كاس العالم 2022 م شيء من الخيال

## The Gentle Man

ملاعب قطر 2022 ( قمة الروعه والخيال )

قامت لجنة ملف قطر لاستضافة مونديال 2022 خلال معرض "سبورت أكورد دبي" وهو أكبر مؤتمر رياضي على مستوى العالم، بكشف النقاب عن التفاصيل المتعلقة بعدد من ملاعبها بالإضافة إلى استخدام تقنية خالية من الكربون ولأول مرة من أجل تبريد ملاعبها والمناطق المخصصة للمشجعين ومواقع التدريب.

وتم اليوم الكشف عن ثلاثة ملاعب جديدة تتميز بمستوى عال من الجودة وهي:

• ملعب الشمال:







يستوعب 45120 متفرج، يقع في شمال قطر، على حافة الخليج العربي. وصمم هذا الإستاد على شكل مركب شراعي مستوحى من التراث البحري للمنطقة. و10% من المشاهدين الذين سيحضرون إلى إستاد الشمال سيصلون إليه عبر جسر الصداقة بين البحرين وقطر والذي سوف يكون أطول جسر قائم بذاته في العالم.

• ملعب الخور





إستاد يستوعب 45330 متفرج، يقع في شمال شرق قطر وتم تصميم هذا الإستاد على شكل صدفة وهو تصميم مستوحى من البيئة البحرية للمنطقة حيث سيتمكن بعض المتفرجين من رؤية الخليج العربي من مقاعدهم في حين سيستفيد اللاعبون من وجود سقف مرن سيعمل على توفير الظل على أرض الملعب.

• ملعب الوكرة:





إستاد يستوعب 45 ألف متفرج يقع في جنوب قطر ضمن حديقة تضم مركزا للنشاطات المائيه ومرافق رياضية ومركزا للتسوق وحدائق.

وتم الإعلان أيضا من قبل لجنة قطر 2022 بأنه سيتم توسيع اثنين من الملاعب الموجودة، إذا فازت قطر بحق تنظيم بطولة كأس العالم لكرة القدم وهما:


1- ملعب الريان







حيث ستتضاعف سعته لتصبح 44740 مقعدا من خلال إضافة مقاعد في الطبقة العلوية من الملعب وسوف يكون كامل الجزء الخارجي من الملعب على شكل شاشة عملاقة ليظهر أحدث لقطات المباراة والإعلانات التجارية ومعلومات أخرى عن البطولة.


2- ملعب الغرافه





وسوف يتضاعف استيعابه أيضا إلى 44740 متفرجاً من خلال إضافة مقاعد في الطبقة العلوية من الملعب وستكون واجهة الملعب ملونة بألوان جميع البلدان التي تتأهل لمونديال قطر 2022، ويرمز ذلك إلى الصداقة والتسامح والاحترام علما بان كرة القدم تعزز هذه القيم.



(البيت) ستاد عالمي جديد مستوحى من عبق التراث القطري يسع 65 ألف متفرج










كشفت مؤسسة أسباير زون، عن منشآت رياضية غير مسبوقة في المنطقة وعلى الصعيد العالمي، تجمع بين آخر التقنيات وعبق التراث والأصالة القطريين، ويتعلق الأمر باستاد رياضي لكرة القدم وميدان لسباق الهجن يشد تصميمها الأنفاس.



وتأتي هذه المنشآت الرياضية لتكمل عقد المنشآت الرياضية المرصع بمنشآت رياضية أبهرت العالم وشدت أنظاره واهتمامه، من ملاعب كرة قدم بمواصفات عالمية كاستاد جاسم بن حمد بنادي السد واستاد خليفة الدولي وحلبة لوسيل الدولية لسباق السيارات والدراجات النارية وقبل ذلك كله تحفة المنشآت ومنارة الرياضة والعلم أكاديمية التفوق الرياضي اسباير.


لقد اعتاد العالم على توقع ورؤية الاشياء المميزة والمنشآت الرائعة في قطر في مختلف الميادين، وخصوصا فيما يتعلق بالمنشآت الرياضية.



ويعلم الجميع ان قطر، تهتم دائما باستضافة المناسبات الرياضية العالمية؛ والتي كان اخرها الترشح لاحتضان نهائيات كأس العالم لكرة القدم 2022، ومن هذا المنطلق، قررت مؤسسة اسباير زون اظهار مقدرتها على تصميم استاد لكرة القدم من الطراز العالمي والذي يتماشى تصميمه مع طبيعة مناخ المنطقة.



وقد استوحي اسم الاستاد الرياضي بشكله الهندسي المميز من عبق التراث القطري، حيث يحمل اسم "البيت"، وهو بيت الشعر المنسوج من شعر بعض الحيوانات كالماعز، ويكون عادة اسود وابيض اللون، أو بعض الألوان الطبيعية الأخرى، ويبدو شكل الملعب الخارجي وكأنك أمام بيت شعر مما يضفي عليه رونقا وجمالية تعكس عمق التراث القطري.

----------


## دليلة

من الاخر واووووووو

كلنا مع قطر من اجل استضافة المونديال- بالتوفيق

/يسلمووو جنتل

----------


## mylife079

والله من الاخر مشكور محمد

----------


## The Gentle Man

ان شاء الله يحصلو عليها 
وتكون اول دولة بتستضيف كاس العالم 

لانه فعلا شي راءع ومن حقها انه تستضيفها 

شكرا لمروركم

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

بصراحة

استعداد مميز جدا

قطر تهتم جدا باستضافة هيك بطولات

تقدمت للاولمبياد لكنها فشلت

2020 قادره على صنع المعجزه

الكثير من الابطال معها

مثل جوارديولا وديبور مدافع البرشا السابق

----------


## The Gentle Man

اكيد
وان شاء الله غير تربحها

----------


## silvero

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## Deco

حلو كثير 

و الحلو اكثر انه باتستوتا هو الي موجود في دعايتهم و هاد شي رح يكون من صالحهم

----------


## ملكة الاحساس

من الاخر 

كلنا مع قطر - بالتوفيق

/يسلمووو جنتل

----------

